# WE ARE DOOMED!!!



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

like the title says we are doomed fellow brute riders, i just heard from a custom atv shop that is pretty repuatable that can am is coming out with the 2012 outlander 1000cc atv, we are screwed.........:aargh4:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Possibly, possibly not. Depends if they change there frame and rear axle/trailing arm assembly to allow for GC. If they still don't have GC that power aint worth nothin if you can't get it to the ground. Well, as far as mud is concerned!


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

It will take that much or more to run with ours any way.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Heard second hand that its true...
I'd like to see it, bet it's gonna be a beast!!!


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be in the market for another renegade soon....There is also a rumor that can-am will have a rzr xp killer coming out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brutemankelley said:


> It will take that much or more to run with ours any way.


 
:agreed: Good one Bruteman...:rockn:


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Screw dem canned hams! If they don't fix their frame problems, they'll probably blow apart anyway. 

Hopefully Kawi comes out with a bigger motor soon! I heard somewhere they are planning a 900cc brute. Hope so! I'd be buying one of them when they come out:rockn:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

wow... a 1000c can am... to be honest i wouldnt want something that powerfull in a quad it would be to powerful.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

big motor and a huge price tag.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

oh boy i think 1000cc is even to much for mud ridin , i have plenty of power already lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I might need to hold off on the Xmr for a little longer and look into this!!! :saevilw:


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

NOOOOoooooooooooo... Don't turn to the dark side jct!!!!!!!:flames: They promise great things and then poof... They let ya down... That is a whole lotta hp though


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^I've been promised great things by a Brute that let me down too, they ALL have their issues... The Dealer Expo is this month, so we will see if they are doin a 1000 or not. Some 2012's are already out with very little and only cosmetic changes. Their 800 Rotax puts out more power than the Arctic Cat 1000, so at this point it wouldn't make sense (JMO)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

djmjt said:


> NOOOOoooooooooooo... Don't turn to the dark side jct!!!!!!!:flames: They promise great things and then poof... They let ya down... That is a whole lotta hp though


 
I am not turning completly to the dark side. I am gonna keep my Brute just trying to get her a roommate!!! lol


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol. Then that's ok. Yeah, that is very true about brutes having their fair share of problems. It would be nice though if Kawi could get their **** together and make more hp to keep up with them canned hams!!!

Hopefully they'll come out with that 900 I've been hearing about! Then again, maybe that's just a false rumor.:nutkick:


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

Not necessarily? One of my buddies, that rides with us, has a 2011 800 outlander, bought it out the dealer with the whole gorilla stuff and aint so bad??? as they make it sound to be? I love my 2011 BF, I had to pull him out a few times........All name bud?


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't be to quick to jump ship, i had an outty 800 and it spent more time in the shop than out , thank god for warranty. Since then i bought a 08 brute which never let me down and has never been in the shop. I recently test rode a 11 outty and immediately went and bought a 12 brute and love it !!! You have to ride them back to back to understand. The 2012 brute is an amazing ride.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, my son just bought a 2012 brute. That thing is bad azz!!! Very snappy.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

The neighbor at our camp has the Outlander. It sounds tough but I haven't ridden it so can't say. I talked to the wife and it seems he bought his wife a Can-Am SBS.
" A fool and his money."


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

All I can say about Can-Am is that when I get stuck, they pull me out and when they get stuck, I pull them out. 1000cc's just means more frequent trips back to the trailer to fuel up and less saddle time.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My Brother has an Outty, it's snappy, I dig it.
That said, he likes my Brute too. Both great machines.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

swampthing said:


> ^^I've been promised great things by a Brute that let me down too, they ALL have their issues... The Dealer Expo is this month, so we will see if they are doin a 1000 or not. Some 2012's are already out with very little and only cosmetic changes. Their 800 Rotax puts out more power than the Arctic Cat 1000, so at this point it wouldn't make sense (JMO)


AC has some surprises up their sleeve for the 1000 tune... its gonna be a nasty HP war when AC's new motor lineup hits... Also supposedly gonna have an 800H2 that puts out more than the can-am. from a reliable source. and some new surprise mac daddy big motor that i cant get any info about! :banghead: I got some good hookups in the AC world that slip some info but this motor is supposed to be ridiculous.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Rack High said:


> All I can say about Can-Am is that when I get stuck, they pull me out and when they get stuck, I pull them out. 1000cc's just means more frequent trips back to the trailer to fuel up and less saddle time.


more hp = more fuel and breakage in my opinion


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

When I thought the outlander 800 is enough, the new 2012's have a 1000:rockn:.That power must be insane, I wonder how the price tags would look on these things.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> AC has some surprises up their sleeve for the 1000 tune... its gonna be a nasty HP war when AC's new motor lineup hits... Also supposedly gonna have an 800H2 that puts out more than the can-am. from a reliable source. and some new surprise mac daddy big motor that i cant get any info about! :banghead: I got some good hookups in the AC world that slip some info but this motor is supposed to be ridiculous.


 I have some very reliable sources too and I have heard some of the same things. The 800H2 is gonna be around 11,500. The big motor that you are refering to is the 1000 with different internals, cams, pistons, basically a bbk from the factory. I can't wait till September to ride the new AC SXS with that motor in it, I WILL be buying one !!! WOOO HOOOO !!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

The 2012 can am lineup looks sweet:bigeyes: The outlanders front looks so much better and it has a storage compartment in the rear. Also, seems to be a SE commander.
PS photos are on highlifter.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> The 2012 can am lineup looks sweet:bigeyes: The outlanders front looks so much better and it has a storage compartment in the rear. Also, seems to be a SE commander.
> PS photos are on highlifter.


 Can you post a link to the photos?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Here ya go...A 1000 Outlander and Renegade added to the Can am line up for 2012 at 81 hp.





 
details will unfold as the evening progresses.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

they look alot heavier for some reason


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

I race with some can ams and one has went as big as 1107 to be close on motor to my 785, he went to 1215 and could get me on motor about one legnth. But on the spray I'm still way out front. He's working on a 1355 now. Kawies just run good period. Kind of like in cars, a Cadilac 500 motor want run with a chevy 327 or 350.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

*Pictures*

http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/420out10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/520out11.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/920fam10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/1020ou10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/1220su10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/1420co10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/1820xt10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/1920xt10.jpg
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/62/61/39/1620ou11.jpg


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! The backup audio in that promo flick was so gay. I was hoping to hear the actaul quad.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure I like it...yet. Way too much yellow...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Im not crazy about the new nose. Though, we said the same about the 2012 brute


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im still not crazy about that either. looks like a new brute and a xp800 mated and had an awkward baby! lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^ Lol. Was just going to say while looking at pics there's some things i defiantly don't like on it. The front to me looks horrible, another 2012 brute nose all over again. Also the plastic racks, some people like em, i don't. And look at the floorboards to tires.. you aren't going to be able to fit 29.5's on that without cutting them ill tell ya that... Looks like they fixed the frame, no more 1"-2" waste of frame hanging on the bottom wasting GC. But there still using trailing arms in the rear, and i bet there rear axles still can't handle angles for lift kits. This machine had alot more potential and they still didn't get it IMO...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

needs a raked lift to put any kind of 29-32 inch tire on it... shame on can am... they did fix the trailing arms but tsk tsk.

heres one that gorilla just built though









Gregg said its a 10 inch lift... but from the looks of the pictures they stuck the brakes on the outside instead of that stupid axle mounted brake...


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Im not crazy about the new nose. Though, we said the same about the 2012 brute


Just like the Brute Force, I'm not wild about the styling changes, and will likely always prefer the styling of the previous generation Outlander. The new renegade looks good though.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

that gorilla lifted can am is sick! id ride one , always wanted to try a can am


----------

